# Slide Out Awning



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have a 29BHS, which has the super slide on the side (dinette and sofa-bed). Whenever we go camping, there are always a few leaves and/or twigs/branches that seem to perch on top of the slide. Getting them off before retracting the slide is not an easy job, so I've come to the conclusion that an awning slide would be a great mod that will save me this frustration most of the time.

Has anyone here added one of these? Which one and where did you get it? Did you install it or have a shop/dealer install it?

I'd be very interested to see what the experience is with these and whether or not they actually do the job that I think they will.

Thanks in advance for your replies!

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't personally added one, but I know some of us Outbackers have done so. I believe some are "homemade" and some were installed by a dealer or by CW.

I'm sure someone with more information will chime in.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing about our slides. last trip i thought about bringing our leaf blower and quickly blowing off the tops of the slides before closing but forgot to put it in to the truck before we left.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a slide topper and we have the same model. I had the dealer put it on. It was part of the deal when I bought it. 

















Make sure you get the little arm to stop it from bellowing out when traveling. I have never had any problems with it and it keeps the top clean. I also feel better when it rains and I wont have to worry about rain sneaking in through the seals if they are not in the perfect position.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

A friend with SOB had one put on hers and she is VERY happy with hers. I want to put a couple on mine next year.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice. Do you recal the brand/model of yours?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont recall the brand but it cost about 300$ and 2.5 hr labor. Well worth the $$$$.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OK Thanks! Im going to look in to one. My inlaws (with a land yacht) also recommended them when they heard we had 2 slides.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I sure like the looks of battalionchief3's cover....that is really really nice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks awesome - Another mod to the list. I will have to call around to local dealers.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I did some on-line shopping at Camping World last week, and a slide awning for my trailer, with the $71 flat installation fee, would cost me nearly $500. And that doesn't include about $100 in gas for the round trip to the nearest Camping World store (Bolingbrook, IL).

In today's paper, Lowes is advertising a 13' telescoping ladder (Werner) for $59. I think I will be making a trip to Lowes. The ladder will allow me to clean off the top of the slideout and inspect my roof at campgrounds.

Mike


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We have an awning put over the top of slide out, dealer put it in. When we go to shut it, we carry a broom with us to sweep it off as we close the slide out. (you will need two people, easier...or run in and out). The thing driving Paul nuts is the sap when it gets on it. We also sweep our other awning when closing too.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I made mine with Sunbrella material. Total cost for side and rear slide covers was just under $200.00. It takes all of 4 minutes to snap them on using the two-step ladder I have in my front storage compartment. They are great for keeping debris off the slide roofs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats a good idea!


----------



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

what about the rear slide?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> We have a 29BHS, which has the super slide on the side (dinette and sofa-bed). Whenever we go camping, there are always a few leaves and/or twigs/branches that seem to perch on top of the slide. Getting them off before retracting the slide is not an easy job, so I've come to the conclusion that an awning slide would be a great mod that will save me this frustration most of the time.
> 
> Has anyone here added one of these? Which one and where did you get it? Did you install it or have a shop/dealer install it?
> 
> ...


Mike, We have one on our 27RLS, and we are very happy with it. We had it installed at the dealer prior to delivery. The cost was $400 installed, which was reasonable. I would suggest it to anyone, although I still sweep it off with a broom as my wife brings it in. The reason that I do this is that I noticed some small debris sticking to it, and I was conscerned that it would get damaged. Paul


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> We have a 29BHS, which has the super slide on the side (dinette and sofa-bed). Whenever we go camping, there are always a few leaves and/or twigs/branches that seem to perch on top of the slide. Getting them off before retracting the slide is not an easy job, so I've come to the conclusion that an awning slide would be a great mod that will save me this frustration most of the time.
> 
> Has anyone here added one of these? Which one and where did you get it? Did you install it or have a shop/dealer install it?
> 
> ...


I put one on after I bought my 26rks. I was out two times and before the 3rd I got one, I got an A&E slide topper. WORTH THE DOLLARS SPENT. no more dirt to worry about getting in, no more water trying to get in,no more wiping or trying to get all water off the top before putting it back in and then wiping it off in side to get the rest of the water off. Had dealer put it on and worth the money. if I haven't said the worth the money too much then I will say it once more







worth the MONEY and time saved.










































Get one it's worth the *****


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> I made mine with Sunbrella material. Total cost for side and rear slide covers was just under $200.00. It takes all of 4 minutes to snap them on using the two-step ladder I have in my front storage compartment. They are great for keeping debris off the slide roofs.


You know, that's a great idea. I love the idea of having a simpler, more cost effictive solution for this problem. Maybe you should market something like that.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-awni...e-out-cover.htm

This is the one that came on my 5th wheel that I just got. Made by Carefree of Colorado.

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a nice model, Darlene. To me, I think the awning would be well worth it, not only to prevent having to clean the slide top, but also to provide a shade/air pocket over the slide to help with cooling. It's my understanding that they are not made for the rear slides. If anyone finds them, please chime in.
Darlene


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Well after having a major water leak on the first rainy day of 4 days in a row last week while at the shore on vacation I decided to stop cleaning my slide and to protect the sealant from damaging sun and other climates and had Schaeffers install one on the big slide after they repaired the leak.

The Laredo slide is larger than most of the outbacks and they charged $540 including installation. I thought this was reasonable considering the investment I have in the 5'er.

My neighbor at the campground had one on his sunline TT and he said he has always put them on his trailers and I thought why not.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Just finsihed the install today (took about 4 hours) of a new Carefree of Colorado Slide Kover II. Looks real nice and operates very easily and smoothly. No latches, etc. Looking forward to the first trip out with it. Prefer the clean look of its installation much better than others. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Just finsihed the install today (took about 4 hours) of a new Carefree of Colorado Slide Kover II. Looks real nice and operates very easily and smoothly. No latches, etc. Looking forward to the first trip out with it. Prefer the clean look of its installation much better than others. pcm


Have any pictures or installation information that would be helpful now that you've done the job?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Just finsihed the install today (took about 4 hours) of a new Carefree of Colorado Slide Kover II. Looks real nice and operates very easily and smoothly. No latches, etc. Looking forward to the first trip out with it. Prefer the clean look of its installation much better than others. pcm


Have any pictures or installation information that would be helpful now that you've done the job?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Install pictures would be great!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I will take some pix of the installed Carefree of Colorado Slideout Kover II today and try to get them posted on here this weekend. I must add, however, I have always had a hard time trying to post pix! I will try. In the meantime, the install went very well. You have to have 2 people in order to feed the canvas through the rail. Other than that, its pretty straight forward and easyfor one person to do. pcm


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I dont recall the brand but it cost about 300$ and 2.5 hr labor. Well worth the $$$$.


I concur! It is worth every cent well spent. I did mine after the 3rd trip out and I never regretted spending the money. It's an A&E you can get it at your dealers or at camping word and put it on your self, but I wouldn't Have the dealer do it.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We just got our new Sydney three weeks ago. This is our third unit, first one with slide toppers. I see a huge advantage as my husband always had to climb on the roof to clean off before putting them it. Not only will it keep the dirt and water off the tops it will keep the integrity better of the rubber and parts on the slide on top. Can't be good to have sticks and stuff lying on there. We knew they were a must with this purchase. They will pay for themselves many times over. We got them as part of purchase deal at an RV show. They aren't suppose to be too hard to put on if you are handy. 
We are counting the days until we can camp again. This is a bit of torture to get the Sydney and have it sit. We are able to go in it but we are about to cover it within the next week.....marking the count down on the calendar









Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

bonseye said:


> We just got our new Sydney three weeks ago. This is our third unit, first one with slide toppers. I see a huge advantage as my husband always had to climb on the roof to clean off before putting them it. Not only will it keep the dirt and water off the tops it will keep the integrity better of the rubber and parts on the slide on top. Can't be good to have sticks and stuff lying on there. We knew they were a must with this purchase. They will pay for themselves many times over. We got them as part of purchase deal at an RV show. They aren't suppose to be too hard to put on if you are handy.
> We are counting the days until we can camp again. This is a bit of torture to get the Sydney and have it sit. We are able to go in it but we are about to cover it within the next week.....marking the count down on the calendar
> 
> 
> ...


Here are my pix of my Carefree of Colorado Slide-Out KOVER II. pcm


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We had ours installed at Lakeshore when we bought it (31RQS). I agree, it was well worth the $$$!. It keeps off most of the debris and when it rains, I don't worry about leaks, at least not too much!! After reading about other OB leaks I always run around looking!

I would suggest having a dealer install. That way you can always go back to them if there is a problem.

azthroop


----------



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

We had the dealer install the same Carefree of Colorado Slide-Out KOVER II. Cost about $600 total. Was well worth it and have already seen the benifits. Stayed in Kingsland, GA on way to Disney this past November. Campground had lots of southern pines and this kept them all off the slide out. I believe the upper gasket will maintain itself for many years because of the cover.

elb


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

VERY NICE JDPM! I am guessing that they make them for the Rear Slide out as well. We bought our new awning from them for our old Pop-up. They do a very nice job. Was the install difficult? I saw it took four hours which seems a bit long. I think I would be scared to drill into the OB. Nice job again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brad said:


> VERY NICE JDPM! I am guessing that they make them for the Rear Slide out as well. We bought our new awning from them for our old Pop-up. They do a very nice job. Was the install difficult? I saw it took four hours which seems a bit long. I think I would be scared to drill into the OB. Nice job again.


Agree...but sometimes you just gotta jump in a have faith.


----------

